
The “Year of the Linux Desktop” Is a Myth - yakamok
https://neilalexander.eu/articles/2016/12/27/the-year-of-the-linux-desktop-is-a-myth
======
jrnichols
This guy sounds like he hasn't been paying attention for the past 15 years.
And I'm being generous there....

------
Piskvorrr
Oh, come on! _This_ year it's finally going to happen. That, or the end-of-
the-world prophecy. I mean, it's been prophesied Any Minute Now for _decades_
, how it could possibly fail?

------
draw_down
Well, that's the joke.

------
thecrumb
Yawn.

